# Front Struts



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

2014 CTD 112k

How much play should there be in the front struts on the upper bushing? I push a pry bar under the tires and pulled up. The bushing pushed up about a half inch on both sides. Is that normal?

Issue is I noticed this spring, with the windows down, a metal on metal or rattle sound when hitting small potholes while going pretty quick. It wasn't doing it in the fall. With the windows up the car sounds normal like nothing has changed.

Thing is, I had both front axles replaced in the fall and this is the first time I have ran the car with the windows down since. The axles make the same kind of noise when I push and pull on them that I'm hearing, so I don't know if it's struts or just now noticing noise from the new axles. Or something else? Everything else is tight and nothing is moving out of place when testing the front suspension. I've had two inspections done and neither place could identify a specific issue.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The movement you describe is normal at the bushing end.

Try going over the same series of bumps with your foot lightly dragging the brakes......I almost think you are hearing the calipers rattling (anti rattle clips incorrectly positioned or forgotten at re-assembly during axle replacement) and if they are, they will not make a sound with the brakes dragging.

Rob


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll try it out. Thanks.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just to clarify, I can see the abutment clips are there on the brake pads. Is that what you are talking about when you say 'anti rattle clips"?

*EDIT*

This thread talks about something similar. They said to put new clips and pins on the caliper to fix the problem. I wonder if the techs that did my axles put the pin with the rubber sleeve the wrong position. It should be in the caliper position that the rotor turns into when moving forward if I remember correctly.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-...spension/229882-brake-rattle-noise-bumps.html


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

So today I did about 15 miles through town always keeping my foot on the brake over bumps and I never heard the sound except when my foot was off the brake. I think you are on to something and it would explain why a normal inspection is not finding anything.

I've already replaced my rotors, but my brake pads still look new at 110k (almost exlusive highway driving). I see GM sells a pad hardware kit for a few bucks. I may just pick on up and redo that and see if it fixes it. I'll update this thread after I get more information.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just an update. About 2 months ago I put a new ACDelco hardware kit on which includes the abutment clips and slide pins. Made sure everything was lubed up. The noise was drastically reduced. I no longer hear the loud clattering going over potholes. Everything in the brakes was bone dry. The tech that replaced my drive shafts at the dealer must not have reassembled it correctly.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> The tech that replaced my drive shafts at the dealer must not have reassembled it correctly.


Ya know, I doubt I would re-lube the slide pins if I was replacing axles, unless instructed otherwise. Typically, I would only re-lube them if I was doing a brake job. 

It's good you got this resolved. 

Doug

.


----------

